# Great jam last night



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

It's rare that I get a chance to crank up with other people, or sing like I really mean it, so this was pretty special for me.

I spent about 6 hours jamming with some friends last night. Two guitars, bass, and drums. Vocals from me and the other guitar player, and his girlfriend. Pizza and beer - we made a night out of it.

Lots of old songs - I'm sure several of these are on somebody's "hate to play" list - but we sure had a blast

Stranglehold
Highway to Hell
Tom Petty's Refugee
Long Train Running
Guess Who's No Time
Lakeside Park
Take It Easy
Detroit Rock City
Crazy on You and Barracuda
I'd Love to Change the World
Space Oddity
Day Tripper
Ohio
Neil Young's Old Man
Dear Mr. Fantasy

There were lots of others that we sort of half-assed tried, just for fun; some Aerosmith and Zeppelin. Journey's "Those summer nights, I will remember, from my youth..." was good for a laugh when my voice cracked up on the high notes.

We had a ton of fun trying to find the right vocal harmonies, switching parts around and re-trying ("ok you try the low line and I'll go high, pick it up from the first chorus?").

And I got a good chance to open up my Blackheart Little Giant + Emminence Ramrod rig. I spent most of the night playing with a Sparkle Drive engaged, and changing sounds around with my guitar volume, tone, and pickup selector. It's a neat little rig for some things. I could totally nail that CSNY lead sound, for example. But as an all-arounder, I think it's more of a low-volume practice kit really. Wound up to drummer volume, the 1 x 10 in a closed-back cab is very beamy, and I was getting great gobs of treb with very little bottom no matter what I did to the amp. I'll need to figure something else out if we're going to do this again. Maybe open the back, to start.

There was a Fender Deville in the jam space that I plugged into briefly - what a BEAST! Beautiful full round tone from the 2 x 12's, but the clean channel volume was so "twitchy" I just couldn't use it. The transition from OFF to TOO LOUD happens in the first millimeter of the volume knob. I can't imagine why they'd design the control like that. Needs a different pot or something, I think.

Anyway - a great night; we all had loads of fun. I can't wait for next time.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7_nwbTeIN4Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7_nwbTeIN4Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Nice

Glad you had fun. My weekly jam was destroyed by the other guitarist's angry wife. We might be needing a new basement to play in. kqoct


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Greg Ellis said:


> IWound up to drummer volume, the 1 x 10 in a closed-back cab is very beamy, and I was getting great gobs of treb with very little bottom no matter what I did to the amp. I'll need to figure something else out if we're going to do this again. Maybe open the back, to start.


FWIW, the Blackheart 1x12 cabs have gobs of bass (they are semi-closed back) 1x12 cabs.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I think a closed back 1-12 in addition to your combo would work wonders..it is a combo right?
My head through a Marshall 2-12 has tones of bottom end..


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

No, it's the LG head into my own cabinet. Cabinet was converted from an old combo amp.

Maybe I need to modify the cab somehow, or build a new one. I may be losing bass through various vibrations and leakage and whatever. I don't think the back was fastened with more than two screws at the time. 

Or maybe I need a port. I've tried it with the back completely removed, and that doesn't help the bass response much, so I'm not too optimistic at this point. 

It could be the Ramrod speaker, I guess. I should have tried the head through the speakers in the Hotrod Deville, but I didn't think of it at the time.


----------



## Rockin Teen (Jan 7, 2010)

Greg Ellis said:


> Stranglehold
> Highway to Hell*
> Tom Petty's Refugee
> Long Train Running
> ...


*You played some pretty awesome songs... I wish I could have heard them . I've got a deville ('99 American made) and absolutely love it. I'm surprised that you found the clean to be twitchy, as it's the opposite for me. I guess that no two amps are the same, though. Then again, that one may be Mexican made (and perhaps lower quality?)

Anyways, post a vid sometime! I'd love to hear you.


----------

